# white spot on eye



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just noticed today that my betta has a white spot like a cataract on one of his eyes. He also has some white spots on the fins by his gills, but I don't think it's ick. This fish has suffered quite a bit, being beat up by another fish and losing his tail to the length of those of female bettas. He's been in "ICU" for about two weeks now, and he's starting to regain his bright coloration. For a while, he was a dull bownish color from the stress. I want to return him into the community tank, but not if he's starting to break into a case of ick. Now, what is this white spot (the size of ick) on the center of his eye?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

One of my fish has a white spot dead center in his eye. I noticed it a few days ago, but toady it seems better and like it might be going away


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like you have poor water conditions, thus the losing the fins and getting ick or fungus... keep up with water changes, and you might wanna treat with Melafix.


----------

